# All you Need to Know about EU Bureaucracy:



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Pythagorean theorem: ...........................................24 words.

Lord's prayer:....................................................... 66 words.

Archimedes' Principle: ........................................... 67 words.

10 Commandments: ............................................ 179 words.

Gettysburg address: ............................................ 286 words.

US Declaration of Independence : .................... 1,300 words.

US Constitution with all 27 Amendments: .......... 7,818 words.

EU regulations on the sale of cabbage:....... 26,911 words.


SORT OF PUTS THINGS INTO PROPER PERSPECTIVE, DOESN'T IT?

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

strangely enough it was the US government in this one, with exactly the same number of words

http://www.snopes.com/language/document/cabbage.asp

8)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Spoilsport, :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

26,911!

I demand a Recount!


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

My old man used to say that "It is wrong to let facts interfere with a good story" 

mike


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Eish whatever it is talk about talking about nothing think that sums up politics whatever side it is on.


----------

